# MSI Z77-G45 should i use green power mode in msi control center, or in the bios  there is  smart fan



## TonyB (Feb 1, 2015)

So which one should i use the green power thing in MSI control panel on my msi-z77a-g45 or in the bios there is this  smart fan  thing that says its disabled.  so which one should i use ? if i use the one in the bios the  smart fan  one what setting should i put it on they go by %.


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 2, 2015)

uh what are you trying to do? raise the fan for lower temps? i always prefer bios instead of running useless bloated software


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh just trying to have it so my fan auto throttles with temps, In Click Bios 2 it has Hardware Monitor Cpu Smart Fan Target says Disabled but has target temps starting at 40c 45c 50c 55c 60c  65c 70c then it has ranges from speeds like 50% 60% and more, not sure what to set it on? i have always just had boards that did it auto.


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

So anyone ??


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

so here are my choices one is Bios and one is control center which one to use? if you need more pics of bios one let me know sorry for quality its from my phone.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 2, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> i always prefer bios




me too.

You will have to make your own mind up.

Generally it is a noise versus temps argument with regards to the actual settings.


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah its a hard choice and i'm not sure if these too work in tandem or not the click bios interface for windows i wired but it works if i use it, i don't like to use it that often as the way it reboots the pc is wired it almost shuts it off and then a quick fire up.  and i think the green power one i would have to load it all the time as that software does not load with windows at all that i can see. Does it hurt to have the Fan 100% all the time or will it throttle itself?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 2, 2015)

Use the BIOS.
And read the guides.
Goooogle is a very good source. As is your mobo manual.


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

OK will see if i can d-load a manual for this i don't have one but i bet i can get one from MSI.


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

The manual was little help it only gave little info, and i could not  find any tutorials as to what to set it on as it has cpu temp percentage and then several fan speeds. i'm not sure how to set this up and what target temp to set it at let alone fan speed.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 2, 2015)

Trial and error.
All machines are different
Ambient temps are different.

One size doesnt fit all


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

ok


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 2, 2015)

Google how to set a cpu fan profile


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

thanks


----------



## st2000 (Feb 2, 2015)

have same mobo, only 3 fans could be controled by bios/msi control center(cpu: only 4-pin fan(25%-100%), fan1 and fan2(50%-100%)
as i prefer silent mode, i have fan controler, but rest 2 fans are connected to fan1 and fan2 slots, in bios they are at 50% by default, and if i need more - i use control center
if you want fans to work at 100% speed all the time - connect them to fan3-fan5 slots


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

ST2000 So whats a good target temp and percentage to set it at in the Bios i have this cooler http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/freezer-13-co.html  oh and thanks yeah i figured much out when i conected my 3 pin fan by acsadent to the 4 pin controler, it registeres but cant control it which is not  bad as its 120 mm case fan so not a big deal, but i plan on moving it to a 3 pin conector now that i seen one at the bottom of my motherboard. going to use the 4 pin for my side fan.


----------



## st2000 (Feb 2, 2015)

TonyB said:


> So whats a good target temp and percentage to set it at in the Bios


if srsly- i dont know cause it all depends on several things: thermal interface, case, case fans even how big and hot is your videocard
so only testing can help you, i can say you only 1 thing - your cpu temp should not get higher than 67.4°C
for example, my temps in idle are about 32-34°C with fans set at lowest mode
under full load(linx) with fans at lowest mode temps are 54-56°C
under full load(linx) with fans at highest mode temps are 46-48°C
so just test and try)


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

ok will do  thanks for the info and glad i found someone else who has this board


----------



## st2000 (Feb 2, 2015)

can give you a bit more advices:
1)dont instal superscharger(it doesnt work)
2)install msi network genie from disk(do not update it - newer version often lags: connection lost, big pings and so on but the older one realy gets my ping in dota lower:40-60ms to 22-32ms)
3)try OC genie, it realy works good(for me)
4)videogenie doesnt worth it(cant say it's a good/useful thing)
5)THX TruStudioPro is realy awesome(mb cause i use hifi - dont have headphones to check)
5)noise supression and acoustic echo consellation in realtecHD are awesome too
6)msi fast boot - dont know cause got ssd(seems same load time for me)


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

Does THX TruStudioPro  work on win 8.1 as i did not have a version listed for it?


----------



## st2000 (Feb 2, 2015)

it works perfectly(i never got any problem with it) and it realy improves sound


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

hmm so if i install it will i lose all the realtek sound stuff ?


----------



## st2000 (Feb 2, 2015)

hmm.. thats a problem - i dont know, thinking not(i use optical cable so my realtec hd is only for microphone)
upd: thinking not cause THX is some kinda of DSP


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

ok cool i just got of the phone with Msi as well and the tech guy said with my cpu cooler its best to leave the bios disabled  as it might lower my cpu cooler fan down to low as mine is a continues operating fan,and low rpm is 2000 rpm, so he said disabled would be best unless i go with a speed controler or use something like speed fan  or something with a auto setting.


----------



## st2000 (Feb 2, 2015)

thinking that the best option is still test and try(to find best balance between high rpm(means high noise) and temperatures(means the best perfromance up to noise level))


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 2, 2015)

i still dont understand... you want to slow the fan down so it's quieter or you want to speed it up during load?

there is no answer, choose what you want, i know you say you dont know what to choose, but pick opposite values to see what happens

i have an http://www.msi.com/product/mb/A88XM-E45.html & the fan controls look something like this:







i was not satisfied with the default settings, i wanted the fan to speed up at lower temps, plus have a higher minimum speed, so i adjusted accordingly

are you sure you had boards that did it auto or they were merely 100% all the time? that was my situation, in the past i was fine with 100%, but now i like the idea of being quieter in idle, less dust, longer fan lifespan (maybe)


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes most my older boards controlled itself or at least it was setup like this, here is a better pic of my control center area. it shows my cpu fan speed but its not controlling anything as its unchecked in the setting  itself, the fan its on now is my system fan, and its set to auto that one was automatic. Also i just want it to throttle the speed up and down according to temp if possible.


----------



## TonyB (Feb 2, 2015)

Also here is my hardware monitor section of Click Bios 2 a better picture for you then the one on the last page.


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

"automatic" is just setting in bios to sysfan1(you can use 50%-100% and automatic)
as i understood you conected cpu cooler to sysfan1 slot, so it doesnt matter what you will do in clickbios(i dont use it cause my sistem is OCed everytime and rest opions i dont use)


TonyB said:


> Also i just want it to throttle the speed up and down according to temp if possible.


if you want this:
1)adjust speed of sysfan1 in bios to 50%(once)
2)add msi control center to aurorun(once)
3)move your blue point to left to get smthg like this(depends on what regular temps you want from this-my controlcenter is only for manual use - i got 140mm and 120mm case fans connected to mobo,rest are with fancontroller,but in your situation - you can set it once(but try with linx-kombustor) and be absolutely sure that nothing bad/sad will happen)


----------



## TonyB (Feb 3, 2015)

I turned it on for a moment to get a picture of it but when i change the settings and if i reboot it goes back to this setting which i don't no is right or going to burn anything up, and sometimes it just resets to disabled as well. its like it will not hold the settings.


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

try to use 25% of it's speed
then do
2)add msi control center to aurorun(once)
3)move your blue point to left to get smthg like this
as you can see, i can control even missing fan(so dont understand whats the problem-new image)


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

just go into BIOS and SET 25%
it's absolutely clear that if it set at 100% in BIOS it will work at 100% untill you start msi controlcenter with you settings(after starting a program you fan slows down - am i right?)

aslo not sure that starting 25% is enough for your fan - it may be 30%, 45% or even 60%
check it, try it, be enthusiast


----------



## TonyB (Feb 3, 2015)

Just was playing with it set it up again and it went back to disable again even though i set it to  do this 2)add msi control center to aurorun(once) oh well i'm done i think i will leave it as is, i was reading if you play with it to much and accidentally change cpu Phase to 1 then it will use one and could possibly blow the mainboard, i'm done Tinkering with it.  The fan don't b other me that much and i just was playing with my side fan and turned it off and most of what i'm hearing is it.


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

still dont understand how it turns off when you're playing(may be cause it's broken mobo slot, may be bad software - had no problems with it, but i havent used cpufan slot, may be your cpu is on low temps, so fan goes to 20% of voltage and it's not enough to start)
srsly, dont know)
you can do smthg like me - but not sure
1)set low speed in BIOS(not clickbios) based on comfort noise level/also fan should work(as i wrote before, it may start only from 30% or even 60%)
2)use msi control before playing/doing some CpuDependent task
just dont give up, everything will be fine

as far as i used clickbios - something realy lagging(cant remember - oh, sh*t - something like XP)


----------



## TonyB (Feb 3, 2015)

ok i will also make sure i never touch that cpu phase control i see it at the bottom and it i think is set right it says cpu phase mode 4 phase is that correct ?


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

WHAT?)


----------



## TonyB (Feb 3, 2015)

i highlighted it red in this picture i never touched it but i just read where someone blew there mobo by accidentally changing it, i dont no if it changes with those settings i messed with so making sure its correct it says 4 phase.


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

oh, it's ok, it's just LEDs you can change it in 4th tab of control center)


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

heh, i cant change status in control center, but it set disabled in BIOS by default(dont like LEDs)


----------



## TonyB (Feb 3, 2015)

OH whew i was reading on another forum where some guy disabled cpu phase and put it on 1 and blew his mobo maybe it was not this setting lol. i was afraid of touching anything else in there, thats all i need lol. Not sure why mine won't hold settings but my fan supports PWM is wired oh well, i don't care if its at 100% anymore it's a ultra quit if i turn of my side fan lol. so what i think i will do is get a new side fan and plug it into the sys fan 3 and control it, thus no more noise.


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

checked it with BIOS- power management tab - than led control (mine is disabled)


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

remember-you can control only 3 ports: cpufan,sysfan1 and sysfan2
rest sysfan3-sysfan5 are at 100% and you cant control them)
good luck)


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

as far as i think you are not a pro in this my advice arises from a question - do you realy have only 1 side fan?
if so take 2 fans(1 for rear and 1 for front)
why is it so necessary? i heated up my previous PSU with only 1 fan at rear(gtx 550TI + i5-2310 + stock cooler)


----------



## TonyB (Feb 3, 2015)

No i have a rear 120mm fan and a side fan that came with the case along with my PSU fan that sucks up and exhaust out and also along with my video card that also sucks up and exhaust out the back lol.  i have more than one fan, just my side fan is the loudest of them all thus makes the most noise so going to replace it with one that can throttle speeds as this side fan is only 3 fan wire. I have my case fans setup in a way that it creates negative pressure sucks air in from the front of the case and out the back thus creating a nice cool environment.  here are my temps after being on for 5 days this is running software like SETI@home as well.


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

3pin fans can be controlled(all my fans are 3pin)
also, mobos have only 3pin slots for case fans
check the yellow cable on your fan later)


----------



## TonyB (Feb 3, 2015)

ok will do  thanks for the info on that.


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

last thing - take blue point down and wait 30 secs


----------



## TonyB (Feb 3, 2015)

ok will try it thats my back 120mm fan  this will see if it can control a 3 pin fan as i hooked it to the 4 pin.


----------



## st2000 (Feb 3, 2015)

it's hard to understand you
if you hooked 3pin fan to 4pin slot, then you cant control it - it will work at max speed all the time


----------



## TonyB (Feb 3, 2015)

Why it hard to understand it clearly shows in the pic i have two fans one cpu fan one other fan it shows to different RPM if you look at the picture.  This is my last reply two this thread i'm done with it.


----------



## TonyB (Feb 3, 2015)

Mod please delete this thread or lock it no longer needed thanks.


----------

